

America's Most Promising Startups - thankuz
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/08/06/0627_fresh_entrepreneurs/

======
patrickk
_"Next up: a $2,000 to $3,000 device, launching in March, that makes its
user's arm feel weightless. It is intended for use by dentists, surgeons, and
other professionals who work for long periods with arms outstretched."_

Equipois -#5 on the list - is launching a new device that could make Kinect-
style interactive UI feasible over long periods of time, overcoming the
problem of "Gorilla arm".

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touchscreen#Gorilla_arm>

------
prpatel
That list is OOOLD. Please refrain from posting stuff that's 2 years old.

